# Computer crashes when i try to convert video



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

Everytime I try to convert video, with any software, my computer will crash, i think its my cpu, because ive always had problems with it. I have an AM2 socket AMD 4200

Is there anyway to isolate what the problem is, i dont have any spare processors so i cant test out another one.

any help will be appreciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your tempretures


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what does task manager report your page file usage as? When i'm in studio editing s file, my PF usage goes as high a 1.5 gigabytes. Considering I only have 2 GB of hard memory, that's not alot of overhead. You may well be running out of memory if you only have 1 GB of it.


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

I have 3 GB of RAM and my temperature for the CPU rises up to 90 degrees, and still rising
could it be a bad stick of RAM?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

please tell me thats 90 degress F and not C!!!

If its Celecius then im REALLY surprised it aint blown yet! normal running temp for that CPU is about 40-50 C idle. (Yes I know its a bit hot but most athlons around that time were.)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

lol. 90 degrees C. could almost fry an egg on that.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sure the egg would be quick, but the bacon might take a while.


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

It actually is Celsius, i guess thats the reason it keep on crashing then. Should i just reaply the heatsink and stuff, it must not be on right.


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

It only goes up to 0 when i do something CPU intensive, like converting video. It is like 66 C idle


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You need to get thermal paste properly applied and the heatsink securely fastened as soon as possible. Otherwise, you will be in the market for a new cpu very very soon.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

ok thanks, i wont use my computer for a week because il be gone, so thats good


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good job u came to us! Might have saved you some cash!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I got given a mature machine to fix the other week, Athlon of some description. He couldn't work out why, after trying to fix it himself, the CPU HSF was making a funny noise... So I checked it out. He had put the HSF on backwards (as you might know, they have a raised ridge along one end), so most of it wasn't even touching. God knows how it didn't go pop!!
So, check its orientation is correct, if you have to force the clip on (or whatever retaining method it uses) then try again!!


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

OK, im back again. 
so my friend helped me reseat the heatsink, and it still has an idle temperature of about 71, which really boggles my mind, we made sure everything fit perfectly on and were pretty sure thats not the problem. The program speedfan shows that the heatsink is running at 3120 RPMs. So im pretty sure thats not the problem. I could get a new motherboard and processor for only 110 if it comes down to it. I live in fresno, so its always really hot in my room, and the ambient is like 50 something, not horribly hot, but it still is. and i only have one case fan. Could the temperature monitor on the motherboard have malfunctioned? Anyways, any help appreciated of what i should do


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Check what the temperature is in the BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also post what the bios gives for voltages and what brand and wattage the power supply is in the computer


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

The temperature in the bios is still like 73 C and the "CPU core voltage" is at 1.32
The power supply is an antec 550 W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what model antec and whats the 12v line voltage


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

actually, i looked it up and its actually 500W not 550. The 12V voltage line is 12.31V and its a smartpower 2.0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

most likely your rig is starving for power which will also make a cpu overheat


the smartpower is not a high quality power supply


corsair TX-750 watt from provantage.com thats a steal at $106.00 !!


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

my rig is starving for power?, but nothing else gets hot, only my cpu, i have another computer with a power supply, its about the same one though i think


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try the other power supply

and you could try running the computer with the side cover off and a house fan blowing into it


----------



## sleeknerve (May 24, 2007)

lol,i actually did try the house fan thing, and it didnt help the cpu. but il try the other ps then


----------

